# Rescued--Miss Amber in NC needs a new home!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She sounds like a very loving girl. I hope you are able to find the perfect family for her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have sent her info to the Intake Coordinators with Charlotte, NRGRR, Foothills, will update when I have replies back from the ICs


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank You Sandy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Please keep us all updated on Amber.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got a reply from FHGRR, they are full, no available fosters, so they will not be able to take Amber.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amber*

here are pics of Amber:

Darn, I'm having trouble will keep trying!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trying, again*

here we go again.

Here is Amber!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank You Karen!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Yes, Amber is pretty!!
Wish there was someone in NC looking to adopt.
Hopefully, we will find a rescue for her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a friend who lives close to Amber, go and check her out, she said she is a typical sweet, laid back Golden who could fit in well in any home.

I just got off the phone with Wylyn of GRRC, they are taking her TODAY! 

Sandy-Thanks for your help!

I'm just so happy for this girl, who's been through so much in life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn and Sandy*

Dawn and Sandy

Thank you SO VERY MUCH for saving Amber-she deserves a loving home and *God Bless Wylyn of GRRC!!!*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Amber arrived at her foster home today. She walked right in and settled as those she was home. She is fine with two dogs, and two cats there. Good luck Amber!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Thanks for the wonderful update on Amber!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you all for helping her !!!


----------

